# Customized Creationz



## Mariano (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, after reading some reviews and checking out their website it looks like the 2340 slide is getting shipped out to them. Gonna have them refinish her with the Cerakote Satin mag and also have them refinish my front and rear sights in armor black. The guy who answered the phone was very friendly and that he took time to explain to me how he handles refinishing the sights. I will post some pics when the the slide comes back. 
Anyone who has had their firearms by them, can you kindly post some pics. 
Thanks,
Mariano


It is not the length of our lives that is in question, but rather the content.
Ronald Reagan


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I have not sent anything to Todd yet, but all I hear are great reviews from happy customers.

Sending you a PM with links for photos and more from customers of Customized Creationz.

I had a similar outfit (CCR) refinish the slide and controls on my Sig P250. Both companies are good and do a great job.


----------



## Mariano (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks man, your piece is exactly the look I was after for my Sig Pro.


----------

